# Mr & Mrs Smith Wedding Journal



## Lost7

:wedding: *Mr & Mrs Smith's Wedding Journal *

*Our Wedding Date: 28th April 2016.

Our First Song: John Legend - All of me.

Our Wedding Theme: Lilac and white. 

Our Page Boys / Bridesmaids: 2 Page boys, 4 bridesmaids.

Our Cake Topper: A custom made "Mr and Mrs Smith" plaque, which will be kept.


My Ring
https://i.imgur.com/inkctOX.jpg

My Dress: (Subject to change )
https://i.imgur.com/5VuoMqj.jpg

Bridesmaid Dresses:
https://i.imgur.com/yHiYNAP.jpg

The Cake:
https://i.imgur.com/iBXj42Z.jpg

Our First Song (As above, Video for you to listen to).
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mk7-GRWq7wA
*​


----------

